# Pregnant and possible divorce ?



## Anonymous02

Hey everyone ! 

Well I'm 24 weeks pregnant with my DH . This is our second child together(planned) & we also have a 9 year old ( step daughter ) & 7 year old both of ours daughter . We are young only 25! Married for 3 years dating for 8 . 

Dh and I got into a few arguments because I was feeling irritated and not myself (due to other stressors) . Before these arguements we were happy and had an amazing relationship . Well DH now is telling me that he feels that I am controlling and manipulative because I always get what I want and if not I whine and argue . Which I do completely agree at times I did act like a spoiled brat now he says enough is enough he's fed up and done . I tried to apologize and tell him I'm going to work on it but he's not convinced and says he's done.

We still currently live together and he does say that he loves me but he doesn't want to be 5 years down the line going thru the same thing . I have been changing by not being on top of him or controlling . He still isn't convinced . In the begining I did do the begging crying pleading but now I just give space we don't text or call unless necessary .He doesn't want me leaving and he doesn't want to leave -- we still sleep in the same bed and occasionally have sex . In front of the kids we act like everything's fine . But when we're alone we're distant and civil but he still saying he's done . 

We are still fixing the house up because baby boy is coming in 2 months ! But I don't know what to think ? Is this a separation for now or are we really done ?


----------



## Tropiclands

Well without knowing the time span of all this, all I can really say is that you should ask if he still feels this way and is willing to go to marriage counseling.


----------



## Anonymous02

Tropiclands said:


> Well without knowing the time span of all this, all I can really say is that you should ask if he still feels this way and is willing to go to marriage counseling.


That's exactly what I'm going to start doing alone first


----------



## Tropiclands

Good! If you have started that, How is it going?


----------

